# Looking for Club in NE - 1 hr from Buford



## Eagle7 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am looking for a club somewhere close to within an hours drive of Buford (if possible).  I live in South Hall County.  Deer hunting mainly - but would also be interested in other species (ducks, hogs, turkey and fishing if available)  A primitive campsite would be nice (tent - elec not required).  Please email me at robinsoncl@corp.earthlink.net if you have something of interest.  

Thanks,


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 7, 2010)

How about an hour and a half?


----------



## Eagle7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Tell me about the club and where it is located.  One and 1/2 is within reason if the club is right.  Thanks.


----------



## jgriffi87 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would also like to know more details.


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 12, 2010)

me to


----------



## raymrt (Jun 13, 2010)

We're looking for two members.  Club located  between Washington and Crawfordville.  That would be about an hour and fifteen minutes from Buford, east through Athens and Lexington. We have three properties; 100, 167, and 198 acres.  VERY FAMILY ORIENTED with women and kids in camp most of the time.  15 members max.  We have a well with water and electricity to your camper or campsite.  Deer, turkey, and hogs.  Not many rules but the ones we have are enforced.  $535.00...call Ray for more information 6787943331


----------



## Eagle7 (Jun 16, 2010)

bump - still looking - hoping to make decision this weekend.


----------



## Lost Creek (Jun 16, 2010)

Check us out ! We are Dickson Plantation Hancock County, Sparta Georgia.      http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288 Thanks, Big Mike


----------



## NorthGaAire (Aug 11, 2010)

Eagle7, 

I don't know if you have found a lease.  I sent you a PM about our club in North Hall. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Moran (Aug 12, 2010)

I am looking at an additional tract of land this weekend that is directly across the river from ours. We are in Franklin Co. on the Madison Co. line. We are on the Hudson River.
Looking to pick up 4 members @$500/year.
We have a camp with power & water.


----------

